# Neuer Speicher auf alten M-Board



## Uktawa (29. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute

Ich hab da nen kleines Prob. Ich wollte die Tage meinen alten 2. PC mal etwas aufpeppen. Es handelt sich dabei um nen AMD k7 Athlon. Das Board hat 2 DDR DimSlots und 2 SDRam Slots. Die SDRam´s warenbis her mit 2x 265 MB belegt. Nun habich preiswert 1gb DDR Ram PC333 in die Finger bekommen. Der passt zwar in den DDR Slot rein. Aber beim einschalten passiert ganrix. PC fährt weder hoch noch pipst oder so.
Hat jemand von Euch Profis ne Idee was ds Prob sein könnte ?


----------



## Centekhor (30. Juni 2007)

Du musst entweder DDR ODER SD benutzen, beides gleichzeitig is nich ...


----------



## Amarillo (30. Juni 2007)

Centekhor hat recht!

Nimm einfach die SDRAM raus und lass den 1GB DDR alleine laufen!


----------



## Uktawa (30. Juni 2007)

Hätte wohl erwähnen sollen das ich die alten Riegel raus hatte. Dachte ja nicht das man mich für so doof hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mitlerweile glaube ich das es eibfach am Board liegt. Die MHz des 1GB Riegel ist wohl zu hoch für das Board. Hab alternativ mal 2x 512MB Riegel rein gestopft. Und bis her läuft der Rechner. Nur das er nach ner Weile immer abschmiert. 
Nun hab ich nen neues Prob ^^.


----------



## Amarillo (30. Juni 2007)

also die speicherriegel takten sich im normalfall runter!
zu hoch dürfte er also nicht sein.


----------



## Isegrim (1. Juli 2007)

Mit der genauen Modellbezeichnung könnte man sich mal auf die Suche nach ’nem online verfügbaren Handbuch machen und ob darin etwas steht, welche RAM-Taktraten es unterstützt.


----------



## Centekhor (1. Juli 2007)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Hab alternativ mal 2x 512MB Riegel rein gestopft. Und bis her läuft der Rechner. Nur das er nach ner Weile immer abschmiert.
> Nun hab ich nen neues Prob ^^.


Dann lag es an der Größe des Riegels, ned an der Taktung ...
Hast mal nach nem Bios-Update geguckt?


----------



## Uktawa (5. Juli 2007)

Centekhor schrieb:


> Dann lag es an der Größe des Riegels, ned an der Taktung ...
> Hast mal nach nem Bios-Update geguckt?



Ja, der Hersteller (Ami/Award) bietet eines an. Allerdings wollen die 29,99$ dafür. Wie sagt man so schön..die spinnen die Amis ^^.


----------



## Venger (6. Juli 2007)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Ja, der Hersteller (Ami/Award) bietet eines an. Allerdings wollen die 29,99$ dafür. Wie sagt man so schön..die spinnen die Amis ^^.



Das Bios Update bekommst du nicht vom Bios Hersteller sondern vom Board Hersteller und das kostet nix.
Du musst halt nur wissen, wie die genaue Bezeichung von deinem Mainboard ist.. kannsts auch hier her posten .. dann sehen wir weiter.
Falls du kein Mainboard Handbuch hast, es steht oft auch beim Einschalten des Rechners auf dem Bildschirm Unterhalb der Bios Meldung .. und Oberhalb der RAM-Anzeige .. einfach beim Starten Pause Taste drücken und aufschreiben .. wenn da nix steht, steht alternativ ganz Untem am Bildschirm noch mal eine lange Zahlenreihe, damit kann man auch das Mainboard identifizieren. Oder du schaust auf dem Mainboard direkt - normal wenns kein OEM BilligBoard ist steht es irgendwo in der Mitte.


----------



## JOHNCENA100 (10. Juli 2007)

Schau auf diese Seite da findest du sicherlich was----------> Hier klicken vllt. hilft das weiter


----------

